# Has anyone used Gtechniq crystal serum light yet



## Coddy20 (Dec 26, 2014)

Hi guys i orderd gtechniq crystal serum light & EXO lastnight. Has any one had any experience with it yet? Any tips and how do you find it to apply?

Link to product
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/washing-and-drying/gtechniq-exo-and-crystal-serum-light/prod_1636.html


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

It was only released to the public over the weekend so other than professionals or those that had direct access doubt many will have used it


----------



## Coddy20 (Dec 26, 2014)

Yer I realise that just wondering if anyone had chance to use it over the weekend?


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

Full instructions are on the Gtechniq website. It looks as though it is very similar to C1 to apply and I never found it much of a problem if you were well prepared and brushed up on technique beforehand.
I asked on the Gtechniq manufacturers section how long you had to wait before you apply the EXO (you need to wait a couple of hours with C1) but it appears you can just put EXO on straight away in the same panel order you applied the CSL (Do a second coat of EXO if you have enough).

One tip I will give for this type of sealant is to make sure you do the difficult to reach parts first and work out to the sides/front or back. By this I mean, don't do the doors and then lean up against them to reach the middle of the roof. Start in the middle of the roof and the middle of the bonnet and work back out to the sides before you do the wings or the doors so that you don't lean on anything you have done. These products need to be left to cure without disturbance.

My order will arrive today but I won't be applying it until March or April when the weather gets a bit better.


----------



## Coddy20 (Dec 26, 2014)

Has anyone hadchance to use it yet? Im waiting till spring for light correction then i will apply it


----------



## JordanRaven (Feb 22, 2014)

If you look in the showroom someone posted up about using it, it's called "scirocco rising blue" or something to that effect! They may be able to answer whatever questions you have  

I'm in the same boat as you, although mine requires more than light correction :lol:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

JoranRaven said:


> If you look in the showroom someone posted up about using it, it's called "scirocco rising blue" or something to that effect!


Here's a LINK to it and it looks great! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## JordanRaven (Feb 22, 2014)

Alan W said:


> Here's a LINK to it and it looks great! :thumb:
> 
> Alan W


Yeah, that would have been easier :lol:

I agree, it does!


----------



## b19bst (Apr 23, 2007)

I used it this weekend on my car. I must say I was impressed.


----------

